

Ask HN: Frontend Tools for this Backend Developers Toolbelt. - ishbits

I am a backend developer, usually on apps that don&#x27;t have a web focus at all (think network monitoring).  However, these days I&#x27;m usually tossing on a web interface of sorts for easy statistics gathering.  And more often than not I&#x27;m not doing that is REST&#x2F;JSON services as customers find them handy, and so do I.  So I&#x27;ve got the backend down for REST services.<p>What I currently don&#x27;t have is a set of tools to build up quick user facing interfaces to display this data (and perhaps some admin functions) in a functionable way (I don&#x27;t care too much about fashion).<p>Is Bootstrap and Backbone (or AngularJS) going to give me all I need?  I&#x27;ve played a bit with Bootstrap for some layout and widgets and like it.  But am looking for something to add more structure to my web pages (ok, single page apps).<p>Ideally I&#x27;d rather learn 2 or 3 libraries very well, so I can whip up quick user interfaces without thinking about it too much.  But the Javascript world is moving so fast right now it causes my head to spin.<p>Would something like Dojo or a Sencha product allow me to stay within the realm of a single product?  Community support is also important.<p>Thanks.
======
piratebroadcast
Check out [http://www.layoutit.com&#x2F](http://www.layoutit.com&#x2F); or
divshot.com

